# Frenchy's Pipes



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

Bought an Estate Pipe off Frenchy's website a few days ago and it arrived today. Top class service, speedy delivery and great communication. He also included a corncob pipe in the package which I thought was a real nice gesture.

Nice guy. I will definitely be purchasing off his website again...

There... Just wanted to get that off my chest!

Thanks again Frenchy. :tu


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been meaning to send Frenchy some business. He lives in a little town just north of me. Does anyone know if his business is a B&M or is it just all internet?


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Good to know.. I will take another look.. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I just ordered my second pipe (a Stanwell estate pipe) from Frenchy and yes he's great to deal with and always includes a little surprise in the package - typically a corn cob pipe and some pipe cleaners - something that's a really nice gesture and much appreciated. The cobs he's sent me are in daily use!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

parris001 said:


> I've been meaning to send Frenchy some business. He lives in a little town just north of me. Does anyone know if his business is a B&M or is it just all internet?


Thanks for the kind words gang it truly makes my day to hear stuff like that. I don't have a B&M shop it's 100% online. I'm havin' a great time and makin' lotsa friends so what more can ya' ask for in life right? Plus I get to feel a little bit like Santa Claus on a daily basis!!!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't bought any pipes from Frenchy yet, but he makes a good tobacco blend. Its too bad he can't send it out anymore.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I recently recieved an order from frenchy and I must say he is a top notch fellow. Thanks a bunch.


----------

